# Battery Drill 3/8 & Light [ridgid]



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Picked up at H/D the other day a drill/flashlight combo.
A nylon case, 2 battery's 12 v lith/ion, charger. The drill 2 speed with 3/8
speed chuck and the flashlight.
Battery's are 30 min charge.
Cost 139.00 . Looks and works like a good compact tool.

The light is teriffic, look what it can do.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

What is the lumen rating on that light, somewhere in the vicinity of the sun?
That is a funny pic Bill.
Closer to 100,000


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I just got that same set off ebay used a couple weeks ago. Flashlight is cool, not multi position like the Milwaukee that failed on me, but much brighter. The 2 speed drill handles most jobs just fine including self-piercing screws and sometime paddle bits.

Did you see the ad for the new 12v oscillating tool they're bringing out soon?


----------

